# [Donation Request] lets get aokp on VZW S4 *UPDATED*



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

*Update* Well guys we did it. I was able to grab a device off swappa that was almost brand new (http://swappa.com/listing/IVQ865/view#) it was a little more then we had but to good a deal to pass up, saved us about $150 over full retail. I'm going to leave the donate link up and if anyone would like to help cover the remaining *$25* that would be very much appreciated.

The device is being shipped directly to BMC so i'm sure he'll have a post ready for when he receives it

I'd like to thank everyone that donated, this community is great!!

*Update:*BMc has started beta builds for us despite not having a device. lets fix that 
http://rootzwiki.com...cial-nightlies/

*Update* Updated the total to better reflect the actual total. paypal fees add up and i wasn't accounting for that, i was just adding the totals of what i saw in my email.

If anyone here had AOKP on their Galaxy s3 then you are familiar with one of the devs and d2vzw maintainer *Bmc08gt* (thread).
his work gave us an extremely smooth AOKP for the S3. Now that the S4 bootloader has been cracked and news of an 
unlocked nexus version coming, it's time to see if we can get BMC one to work on for us.

BMC has agreed to work on the S4 if the community is willing to donate one. So i have agreed to try and facilitate the gathering of donations.

So i will give my paypal out and people can donate whatever they want (i have a long standing verified paypal). please put your forum name in the comment of your donation so i can track
and add your name to the list of supporters. when we reach that goal i will purchase the S4 and mail it to BMc 

Remember these guys don't get paid to work on android ROMs so lets try and help out!
follow BMc on twitter

*Donation link*
*or to avoid fees send as a gift to legacysta[email protected]*

Our goal is $560

Our total= 534

Donors
*Legacystar
jbwaller
jumpmanjay
Ron Mckenna
Kristofer Scarpa
Dutchy716
2funjags
jebrand
Aflac
Nidaja
chokmoo
*Seankndy
*Jrummy
DrSuse
*jspradling7
jkc120
*Deadly_v2
mcconvict
audioruckus
Greg Halley

*Gold =$50+


----------



## garwynn (May 17, 2013)

I'd be willing to help give a head start on this. Shouldn't be that far of a jump from Sprint to Vzw and use d2vzw as a base like we used d2spr for jfltespr.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

garwynn said:


> I'd be willing to help give a head start on this. Shouldn't be that far of a jump from Sprint to Vzw and use d2vzw as a base like we used d2spr for jfltespr.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


yeah, plus with the nexus version running the same hardware we should be able to get a smooth experience on all qualcom based s3's


----------



## garwynn (May 17, 2013)

legacystar said:


> yeah, plus with the nexus version running the same hardware we should be able to get a smooth experience on all qualcom based s3's


That's what I'm hoping for. I'm just amazed the progress made in 3 weeks since Sprint version came out. Fairly good cm, aokp and pa already!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Truly am honored and appreciate the love and support this community has. Thank you guys for even thinking of this.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> Truly am honored and appreciate the love and support this community has. Thank you guys for even thinking of this.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


ill even throw a cpl bucks towards this but only if u deal with me and help reteach me git LMAO i got chaOS to maintain


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

BeansTown106 said:


> ill even throw a cpl bucks towards this but only if u deal with me and help reteach me git LMAO i got chaOS to maintain


 I'd be glad to 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Any help spreading the word about this thread would be great guys .


----------



## garwynn (May 17, 2013)

Not to usurp BMC's efforts but I think I can give a *big* kick start to this effort... in the way of a working build.
I'll just need a tester when the unlocked bootloader comes available - which I'm hearing will be Friday.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Got our first donor thank you jbwaller!


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

legacystar said:


> Got our first donor thank you jbwaller!


 thank you jbwaller 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Verizon s4 is officially available today!


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

So is this









http://pbs.twimg.com...A7CeI.jpg:large |
"@AOKP_ROM jfltevzw (Verizon gs4) alpha build compiling pic.twitter.com/WsaU7UhF92"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks to jumpmanjay for your donation!


----------



## jumpmanjay (Jun 7, 2012)

legacystar said:


> Thanks to jumpmanjay for your donation!


looking forward to this!


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

jumpmanjay said:


> looking forward to this!
> 
> (pls update with my sn)


 thanks man. Appreciate it 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

for those of you who want to test the raw jfltevzw build here it is http://upload.teamuscellular.com/23~f


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks to ron and kristopher


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

bm I need mah akop fix lol


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

jacko1 said:


> bm I need mah akop fix lol


running final test and it should be up tonight/am. Will be dropbox link this time around. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

got aokp booted up on the s4 thanks to bmc. lets get him one guys!


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

sweet bro can't wait


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Build is being uploaded









I will link it here and and jfltevzw unofficial thread. 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Rhodester757 (Jul 17, 2011)

this is good stuff! thanks for the work BM we need to get you one!


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

http://db.tt/8aznD5Nx enjoy guys


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> http://db.tt/8aznD5Nx enjoy guys


so question what's not working


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

NFC as I have to add the support for it in next test.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

updated OP with link to beta builds. things will go a lot faster for BMC if we can pull together and get him a device!


----------



## dutchy716 (Jun 9, 2011)

Transaction ID:
64636407YT314431A

Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

dutchy716 said:


> Transaction ID:
> 64636407YT314431A
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki


added to donor list thanks man!

i also added a mirrored thread over at xda
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2295911


----------



## 2funjags (Sep 17, 2011)

Transaction ID:
10A47031G47574242

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

2funjags said:


> Transaction ID:
> 10A47031G47574242
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


thank you for your donation


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks to jebrand


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks to aflac


----------



## Aflac (Jul 4, 2011)

no problem, I figure if I am going to use the ROM sending a couple bucks to help it happen is the least I can do.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Aflac said:


> no problem, I figure if I am going to use the ROM sending a couple bucks to help it happen is the least I can do.


bmc have one will really speed up development on it


----------



## Nidaja (Aug 29, 2011)

Receipt number 0333-9037-7537-4377


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Nidaja said:


> Receipt number 0333-9037-7537-4377


Thank you for your generous donation


----------



## chokmoo (May 29, 2013)

Just sent a couple bucks your way, BMc headed to Florida from Michigan, right?


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

chokmoo said:


> Just sent a couple bucks your way, BMc headed to Florida from Michigan, right?


yes that is correct. All packed up and leaving early in the am.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> yes that is correct. All packed up and leaving early in the am.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I wish safe travels to you and your family.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Shane269 said:


> I wish safe travels to you and your family.
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## seankndy (May 29, 2013)

+$75 -- Confirmation number: 3H297815M40690123


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

seankndy said:


> +$75 -- Confirmation number: 3H297815M40690123


thank you very much for being so generous!


----------



## Aflac (Jul 4, 2011)

we should put a link to this in the thread that he is posting the releases in....is that allowed?


----------



## Saul1991 (Jul 29, 2011)

Is the aopk rom in the verizon development thread? I cant find it

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

Saul1991 said:


> Is the aopk rom in the verizon development thread? I cant find it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


It's located in the AOKP section of the site under unofficial builds. Here's a link to it : http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/41529-[ROM][4.2.2]--Samsung-jfltevzw-Unofficial-nightlies


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Aflac said:


> we should put a link to this in the thread that he is posting the releases in....is that allowed?


I believe I put it in post 2 or 3

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks to another big donor jrummy with a $50. We are getting there


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

legacystar said:


> Thanks to another big donor jrummy with a $50. We are getting there


 thanks everyone. 

New build  http://www.mediafire.com/?y9n4f9y4fz1op


----------



## Aflac (Jul 4, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> I believe I put it in post 2 or 3
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


yes, you sure did....i somehow totally missed seeing that... which is strange since its the same post with the bug report link and I do remember seeing that one.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

any help getting the word out would be great guys. XDA deleted my post


----------



## DrSuSE (Jun 10, 2011)

Appreciate the work done so far, looking forward to continued adoption, growth, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the donation drsuse. We are half way there guys!


----------



## designgears (Jul 14, 2011)

legacystar said:


> any help getting the word out would be great guys. XDA deleted my post


Sad they won't help a legit dev get a device.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

designgears said:


> Sad they won't help a legit dev get a device.


Not sure they know what a legit developer is.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Something to do with the rules.


----------



## garwynn (May 17, 2013)

legacystar said:


> Not sure they know what a legit developer is.
> 
> I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


One site's "legit" dev is another n00b. BMc and I are in similar boats, just on opposite sides. Better to judge on the posted content IMHO.

Hope he gets that AOKP thread posted though on XDA.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Just weird because they let another donation post stay up. But not here to bash xda they do good things as well

Anyways jspradling7 just brought the heat with a $50 donation. Much appreciated !


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

garwynn said:


> Yes, they're usually not down for "bounty" threads... you might get lucky for a while and folks turn a blind eye.. but it unfortunately always comes back to haunt.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...


will when I get a free second, seems I already have a kang

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## jkc120 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, I'm not sure if I'm going to keep the S4 (it really depends if the VZW One gets solid AOKP support and what the Moto X looks like and if it gets AOKP support).

That said, I'm in for $50. I donated to the S3 BL unlock bounty and never wound up getting an S3, but this seems like a good cause.

So count me in!


----------



## jkc120 (Feb 14, 2012)

I also posted a thread over on the android forums VZW S4 all things root sub-forum (hopefully not violating the rules in doing so). Maybe that will bring some more donors.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

jkc120 said:


> I also posted a thread over on the android forums VZW S4 all things root sub-forum (hopefully not violating the rules in doing so). Maybe that will bring some more donors.


Much appreciated. If you want to donate hit the link. We are making good headway on this. I know BMC is excited to fix a lot of stuff once he has a device. Only so much testers can do.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

garwynn said:


> Yes, they're usually not down for "bounty" threads... you might get lucky for a while and folks turn a blind eye.. but it unfortunately always comes back to haunt.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...


Not saying there is not some talented guys there but the way things are handled seem a little different philosophy. This could be a lot more on the administration so if that sounded like a dig on the devs there that deserve that title its not really what I intended.
Edit gotta give a lot of our devs here as well. BMC is one and others (give Steve spear some love also) here are quite a lot of others that seem like they work non stop and I've never heard them treat anyone with anything but respect. 
I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## jkc120 (Feb 14, 2012)

legacystar said:


> Much appreciated. If you want to donate hit the link. We are making good headway on this. I know BMC is excited to fix a lot of stuff once he has a device. Only so much testers can do.


Whoops, thought it was a pledge and pay later thing. I just did via paypal!


----------



## garwynn (May 17, 2013)

shiznu said:


> Not saying there is not some talented guys there but the way things are handled seem a little different philosophy. This could be a lot more on the administration so if that sounded like a dig on the devs there that deserve that title its not really what I intended.
> Edit gotta give a lot of our devs here as well. BMC is one and others (give Steve spear some love also) here are quite a lot of others that seem like they work non stop and I've never heard them treat anyone with anything but respect.
> I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


No worries, got the jist of it. There will always be differences in how each forum treats it's members - that's just how it is. 
Slight off-topic note: Cricket S4 now rocking AOKP. Just waiting for test results before posting.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

jkc120 said:


> Whoops, thought it was a pledge and pay later thing. I just did via paypal!


donation is easier that way i don't get a bunch of empty promises lol
thank you for your donation


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Donated $50 just now. BMC is a machine with these builds!

Transaction I'd: 4W054308MV968454E


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Deadly_v2 said:


> Donated $50 just now. BMC is a machine with these builds!
> 
> Transaction I'd: 4W054308MV968454E


Much appreciated


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

new build up guys http://rootzwiki.com/topic/41529-rom422-samsung-jfltevzw-unofficial-nightlies/page__st__260


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

well guys we are almost there but we were able to find a nice S4 on Swappa for $570 so we are only$60 short. If we can get $60 in donations today we could buy this one and get BMC started on some real development. spread the word if you can!


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

updated OP with purchase info. i fronted the remaining $25 balance so if some people would like to still help out i'm keeping the donate link up until then. was to good a deal to let pass by.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

This community is amazing. Thank you guys in every way shape and form.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## jkc120 (Feb 14, 2012)

BMc08GT said:


> This community is amazing. Thank you guys in every way shape and form.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Woot! Glad this finally happened. Enjoy that device and glad I could help out.


----------



## Aflac (Jul 4, 2011)

So if we donated we get extra special secret squirrel unicorns in our builds right?


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks again everyone  love this damn thing

Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki


----------

